# Park Tool Releases Four New Tools for Spring 2021 - New derailleur alignment gauge, hex tool, handlebar holder and facing tool



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Ironically, the photo of the derailleur alignment guage/DAG-3, shows it being used on a wheel in a position that is difficult to access and not necessary to measure at all! Even if the new tool is capable of doing so it didn't need to be designed so.

Aligning the hanger requires you to establish the hanger is aligned in three points around the circumference. Near the underside of the chainstay, up top near the seatstay (or rear rack strut), and somewhere in between, are all you need.

I have the older DAG-2 and I approve this message!


----------

